# Need more from your video card



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Try a pre-hacked driver...
http://www.omegacorner.com/

and/or

REFRESH FORCE.......... RefreshForce universally and permanently fixes the Windows 2000/XP refresh rate problem on ANY variation of graphics cards, monitors, or drivers!!! No messing around, no hassle, it WORKS and it's SIMPLE! Functions regardless of graphics card, and driver versions. One-time execute, no reboot required, and no background program. Ability to push Plug & Play monitor drivers over 85Hz. Support for systems with multiple display adapters. Automatic backup facility Sophisticated and unique display optimization technology. Ability to actually lower refresh rates as well as increase them, if software causes display corruption .....(free).....GO THERE!
http://www.pagehosting.co.uk/rf/


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

I noticed those Omega Drivers just the other day. Its a shame there is no comparison of their performance to the stock standard drivers. I'd like to see how much of a performance hit using the Omega drivers for better quality will lead to.
But I for one generally like to have my video card settings right in the middle. With a nice balance of fps and high resolution.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Just for info. The omega drivers are the stock standard drivers that have been optimized, and when installing you have the option of installing for preformance, quality, or a mix of both.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Ahh well that sounds better. I didn't realise it had that option. Ohh well, I still like to leave the fun of tweaking upto myself


----------



## Sparkle Tom (Feb 19, 2003)

I have a Nvidia Pro - Gforce2 GTS. Running on ME platform, 600 Mhz, Duron ... Gigabyte 7ZX motherboard, the vid card from Gainward (aka CardExpert). 256Meg Ram. 32Meg aperature setting now.

Firstly - this great thing is not ME compatible? Dang. Sounds like a typical fine thing that ME won't handle. I'm getting used to it though.

I have used the "coolbits" registry patch - overclocking seems ok.

I've read that this card can be altered with some patience and care to be a faster card - hardware surgery tweaks with the card's guts!

No stomach here for the touchy stuff with the card - there's some horror stories out there on failed attempts. But - would love a way to bring the video speed higher. It's probably this hag OS I'm using ... ME is a hard hard environment to stick with. A new OS is just hard to budget now. Thing is, I'm wondering if I was better off with a VooDoo 4500 I yanked so's to play some games that hated that card ... 

Anybody ... ideas? Tweaks? 

Spark


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Pay a visit over too http://www.techspot.com/guides-hardware.shtml and have a look at the Geforce 2 tweak guide. I'm sure you'll be able to gain some extra speed. 
You mentioned you've overclocked your card. Thats the simplest way yo get extra speed. I reccommend a program like NVMax too do the job. Just be careful about the extra heat. Having a program like 3dMark2002 would also be a nice way to measure how much faster you've increased your video card. It's a program that gives you a 3d benchmark for comparison. Its really handy.


----------



## belveder (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks for the tweak guide page, I found it real interesting


----------



## Sparkle Tom (Feb 19, 2003)

You have my thanks too.

I am in the process of downloading the NVMax program you mentioned. 

I can't explain why, but those of you in OZ seem to be quite good with video issues. It was an Aussie site that showed how to use the "coolbits" reg change - some other tips too. I am grateful to all of you.

Regards,

Spark


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Lol Sparkle Tom, I can't speak for all Australians. But I know I love my video card so much, and just want to be able to make it go as fast as possible. So maybe all Australians have a drive for making their video cards perform optimally? And so in the process we've all become experts on video issues. Lol


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

is there a site like this for audio adapters? I have a pc that has a weird sound card. The windows driver does an awful job and it sound disgusting.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Fyzbo what exactly is the name of your weird sound card? I can provide a few links for more general guides.
I suggest having a look at:
http://www.techspot.com/tweaks/soundcard/index.shtml and the guide over here at: http://www.tweak3d.net/tweak/sound/

Good luck.


----------

